# Just moved out of cabled area



## highlander317 (Nov 17, 2011)

We have just moved out of the cabled area and would like to know what we can or cant do with our now possibly useless virgin powered by tivo box. 

Cheers in advance


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Nothing.. just send it back to VM, since it's theirs.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

As said above, it is still their property, and they could charge you a few hundred pounds if they ask for it back and you have sold it.

Terms you agreed to;
http://shop.virginmedia.com/the-legal-stuff/terms-and-conditions-for-cable-services.html#equipment


> If you fail to return or make available the equipment for collection for any reason, we are entitled to charge you for the replacement cost and reasonable recovery costs of the equipment.


Some people have been stung £250 for a missing V box in the past ( yes the non-recording one).


----------

